# Godzilla!



## Curt James (May 10, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BrrBa-V10Y

Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## MDR (May 11, 2014)

Gotta love Godzilla!


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2014)

Japanese who got a sneak preview laughed at it and said he was fat like most Americans...


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

http://guyism.com/entertainment/movies/early-movie-roles.html

8 early acting roles that major stars would probably rather forget

Jon Hamm recently revealed that he spent some time in the &#145;90s working as a set dresser for Cinemax softcore porn movies, which he described as &#147;soul-crushing.&#148;

While we agree that working on soft core porn can&#146;t be all that fulfilling, at least Jon was off camera.

We&#146;ve rounded up a list of famous actor&#146;s who&#146;s most &#145;soul-crushing&#146; work appeared on screen for all the world to see. These are early gigs for some of Hollywood&#146;s elite that we&#146;re betting they&#146;re more embarrassed about.

Here&#146;s a young(ish) Bryan Cranston on a fake talk show pretending to be a man that cheated on his wife with another man. His excuse is that he travels a lot for his job. Everyone seems more mad at him for being bisexual than for cheating on his wife. There&#146;s a lot of weird in this clip.


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2014)

Going to check it out today!


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2014)

Those damn japs don't realize this shit is going to come true, just like jules verne's stories predicted things.....

Now, with all this radiation still spewing into the air and ocean, you're gonna get godzilla, mothra, king ghidora, hedorah and even king kongs monkey ass.


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Those damn japs don't realize this shit is going to come true, just like jules verne's stories predicted things.....
> 
> Now, with all this radiation still spewing into the air and ocean, you're gonna get godzilla, mothra, king ghidora, hedorah and even king kongs monkey ass.



"King King ain't got shit on me"


----------



## IronAddict (May 21, 2014)

maniclion said:


> "King King ain't got shit on me"



lol k, denzel.


----------



## spinyvegeta (May 21, 2014)

It's great. Actually just like the classic Godzilla movies we used to watch. Even my wife loved it


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> It's great. Actually just like the classic Godzilla movies we used to watch. Even my wife loved it



ditto...Don't fuck with Godzilla


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

I missed the first few minutes of it; the theater I was it at didn't show trailers at all. 

I liked it. I did want to see the full first fight though.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2016)

Godzilla Resurgence Official Trailer (2016)


----------

